# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Great customer service!

## Lynn

Violet Barn > lots of TLC  :Smile: 

 

 



The plants are in perfect condition !

https://www.violetbarn.com/

----------


## bill

lynn, how impressed were you with their shipping? i was blown away when i received my first order from them. the quality control measures were awesome. and their pricing for plants was extremely reasonable.

----------


## Lynn

> lynn, how impressed were you with their shipping? i was blown away when i received my first order from them. the quality control measures were awesome. and their pricing for plants was extremely reasonable.


Exactly ..
Look how they wrapped the delivery in the foil.
It was like getting a 'present'

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Paul

Ohh what did you get Lynn?!

----------


## Lynn

> Ohh what did you get Lynn?!


order ---  pic #1 post #1

-lance leaf fiscus-- one of my favorites

http://www.frogforum.net/plants-plan...tle-plant.html

-fiscus benjamina - splendes variegata -- never tried this one

https://www.violetbarn.com/shop/inde...product_id=486

-acorus minima  -- a sedge 
 grass like --- / short /soft  ( takes a bit of time to establish )
https://www.violetbarn.com/shop/inde...product_id=448

 :Butterfly:

----------


## bill

Lynn, that ficus benjamina is an awesome tree, and I mean TREE!! They make excellent bonsai candidates. If you trim it right and keep it small, it's going to look like a miniature tree in a tank. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Carlos

Thanks for info Lynn  :Smile:  !

----------

